# 1970?



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

If you look on the OFF TOPIC there are some posts aparently made in 1970 ,,,,  :roll:

viewforum.php?f=8&start=18220


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

time warp Dani  :roll: :wink:

Mark


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

wow - I could make posts before I was even born


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

SimonQS said:


> wow - I could make posts before I was even born


Dont kid yourself Grandad! :lol: :lol:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> > wow - I could make posts before I was even born
> ...


Watch it Old Macdonald!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

SimonQS said:


> wow - I could make posts before I was even born


And befor the TTF existed :lol: :lol:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> > wow - I could make posts before I was even born
> ...


Thats a bit like BC - BTTF :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

SimonQS said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > SimonQS said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Spook is over. It's all back to normal time :roll:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Damn it! :wink:


----------

